# Forum in English  > Computer security: software  > AntiViruses, Anti-Adware / Spyware / Hijackers  >  Panda Command Line Scanner (Free)

## Ultima Weapon

The scanner works under Windows (NT/Me/2000/2003/XP/Vista) and under Linux (rpm and tgz).*The only problem with the command line scanner is it is not updated regularly as Panda paid products.* *Panda uses the following technology below with heuretics & signature detection.  
*
*TruPrevent Technologies* detect unknown viruses and intruders *by analyzing the behavior* or activities of the programs that are running on the computer.
 By checking which programs are carrying out potentially dangerous actions, *TruPrevent Technologies* can identify unknown viruses and block their actions.
 This process is completely reliable and doesn’t generate false alarms, degrade system performance or slow down the processes that are running.
 To sum up, *TruPrevent Technologies* work like a good detective, capable of identifying delinquents by observing their behavior, even if they don’t have a criminal record, and discreetly detaining them.
 This strategy, based on behavioral analysis, is what makes *TruPrevent Technologies* intelligent. They represent a leap forward compared to current reactive technologies or other existing technologies, such as heuristic.

Panda Command Line Scanner 
Panda Updates

----------


## XP user

I don't know if this is true, but I've heard reports that it leaves lots of temp files on your computer after the scan that are hard to delete...

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

What if I use a file shredder instead?. I use winxp manager's file shredder & unlocker which unlocks locked files to be deleted.

----------


## XP user

> What if I use a file shredder instead?.


Seems to me like a high price you pay for using such an on-line service, but if you feel it's OK, you have my blessing...  :Wink: 

Paul

----------


## Ultima Weapon

> Seems to me like a high price you pay for using such an on-line service, but if you feel it's OK, you have my blessing... 
> 
> Paul


Actually I dont mind. *Win Xp Manager Junk File Cleaner* wipes it out 100% in 2 minutes. like nothing happened.

----------

